# for the stock commander guys wondering about lifts...



## MUD_DYNASTY

for what its worth, if you own a can-am commander, base up model up, and was wondering what the safest lift is, ill give you my experiance.

my bike was purchased brand new out of the crate, its a 2012 commander 1000 base model, stock clutches , axles, ext. no performance or strenth mods done.

we decided to go with the 2" Highlifter bracket lift. i started with 30" skinny 14" silverbacks all the way around. then swapped over to 30" moto monsters 14" all the way around. this lift clears the 30's with about a inch to spare 

the bike now has over 200 miles on it, these aint baby miles at all, these are redcreek mudfest , cooterville frank foster weekend, grenada lake bottom, and other hard rides. we hit every hole possible except deep water only because im stock snorkles.

in my opinion the lift did not stiffen the ride at all. my shock settings is still on stock setting not notched up. 

so if anyone of you commander guys are looking for lift thats safe on axles and can take abuse, clear 30"s, then you should look into the highlifter lift.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Nice im sure this will help some people out ....


----------



## MUD_DYNASTY

As you can see, unlike the puck style lifts, my springs arent compressed together at all, so still has ride comfort, if comfort in a buggy makes that much differance to you!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Thanks for the input. Not alot of Commander guys here, but gaining more ever so often. 

I'm trying to keep talking myself out of putting a lift on my Commander. I'm wanting to do the SLC 2.5" with arched lowers up front, but I'm already clearing the 29.5 OL2s easily. Just can't decide. I really like the look of those SLC arched front lower A arms.


----------



## MUD_DYNASTY

The slc under extreme conditions is pulling the right rear axle out of the housing for some reason, ive seen it first hand the last 2 rides with people having problems, dont know why its the right rear first. thats why i stuck with the 2" highlifter myself.


----------



## Polaris425

I still wouldnt buy anything w/ their name on it... SLC that is.


----------



## MUD_DYNASTY

Highlifter has been good to me, from my original honda foreman back in the day, to my can am outlander 650, to this one, top quality stuff in my opinion


----------



## countryboy61283

I will agree with the Highlifter lifts, ran the 2inch bracket lift on my brute and not one problem, running the 3inch bracket on my ranger and it's just as good if not better, but I do like slc stuff, never ran it but I do know a few who run some of there lifts and beat the heck out of it with no problems, but I'm not saying if I bought one I would have the same luck lok


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Outkast is good


----------



## bruteforce3

Yea^^


----------



## young

before you sold the commander did you had any problems with your setup? or wish you added more stuff like axles, clutch or anything at all or does it not need it at all?


----------

